# Couple new ones



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are a few new ones I just finished. Borrowed the wife's camera to get some better pics but the colors are a little off for some reason. The dark metallic purple back on the first one almost looks blue on the two monitors I looked at it with and the pink stripe on the rainbow foil barely shows up. 

I have a couple smaller casting lures to finish out of this batch and that's it for what I have cut. I planned on starting to work on my musky trolling lures after these but they sure are fun to build, lol.

This one is the magnum diver I showed in another thread unfinished. It's a new design that I haven't had time to try yet. Hoping to build a couple more before the Erie bite starts.









This is the same design with the same lip but the regular size, just over 5". We did really well on Erie with this plain old rapala color so I figured I'd make one myself to try.









Another foil I did for casting for river muskies.









The last one is another musky casting lure, just fooling around with something different.


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

i really like that lure body with the rainbow trout color scheme. Btw how big are these new creations of yours?


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks SolarFall, they are all right around 6" except the black foiled one that comes in at 5 1/4". Everything is 0.035" wire-through cedar.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## fish620 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice I like the foil one .They allways look better than the pics.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Scott, those look very nice. Once these creeks get back down to normal, holler and we'll get out and do some fishing.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Veary nice bait's


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Jerkin,

Beautiful baits!! Love the pain patterns and shapes. How deep will they troll/cast? the first two look like they have a deeper lip? Very cool stuff!!!

When you say through wire, do you mean hook hangers or did you cut bait in half and then re-assemble?

MS


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys, glad you like the baits.

Mark, I'd definitely like to get out. It's supposed to start getting nice this week so we'll have to keep an eye on the weather.

Slayer, The first two with the bigger lip and the line tie in the lip are a new design I've been working on for trolling Erie eyes. Not sure how deep they will go because I've only been able to throw them in some shallow water but they have a nice action and start to go down pretty quickly. That's why I'm a little hesitant to build any more until I've had a chance to pull them behind the boat but I have been kicking around the idea of making a couple more with an even bigger lip to test also.

When I say through wire I mean one solid piece of wire from nose to tail. I start out with two pieces of cedar glued together with construction paper between them. I cut out the rough shape on a bandsaw and cut the lip slot. I refuse to get my fingers that close to my router on these smaller baits so I shape them with a wood rasp and sandpaper then cut them apart with a utility knife blade. Then I route a channel in each half, bend the wire to fit and glue the halves back together with epoxy. I think I put up pictures of the process on a large musky bait on one of my older posts. I'll look around and see if I can find a link.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Slayer, here is a link with some pictures to my wire through process. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=109412 This is a little different with a 14" musky bait but the same concept. Instead of gluing the halves together with construction paper I drill holes and put them together with dowel pins. The pins work better as they align the lure when you epoxy it together but there is no room for the pins with the smaller lures. I may start doing them with finishing nails and just filling the holes though because it can be a pita getting the halves lined up with no pins.


----------

